# LED Tealights - Flame redo



## KimilyTheStrange (Aug 14, 2008)

I started making the PVC Candles seen here:
http://www.halloweenforum.com/tutorials-step-step/68856-pvc-flicker-candles.html

I didn't like the look of the flames that come on the store bought LED battery operated Tealights and decided to change them.

Supplies needed:

LED Tealights - the GE brand is harder to get the orginal flame off
100% Silicone caulking - Clear
Waxpaper - or something to glob the Silicone on that won't suck it up
Tool to apply silicone to tealight - I used a scrap piece of wire

Steps:

1. Carefully break off the old flame. I found that bending it back and forth works best for the brand that I have.

2. Glob some Silicone on the wax paper, not a lot cause it can dry fast. I did about a quarter size glob.

3. Use wire to apply Silicone over LED light. I made sure I covered it completely so that water won't seep down in it. 

4. Form flame by tufting up the silicone. Don't know a better way to say how to do it. Let dry.

Here are some pics...


----------



## Rikki (Aug 14, 2006)

Wow, those are very cool! I made my own silicone dipped flicker bulbs last year but never thought of having more than one tip to the flame. Great job!


----------



## Finn (Aug 2, 2008)

When I first saw the one that you finished in the top pic, I thought, "Candle flames aren't supposed to have more than one point", but then I saw the pic with all of the candles lit. WOW. Pretty cool. Looks like the wind is blowing the flames around.
Nice work.
Thanks for the lesson.

Finn


----------



## KimilyTheStrange (Aug 14, 2008)

Thanks Rikki.

Finn, I was going to do single points but realized these will be outside in a windy area, single points would look even more fake.

I'm thinking about using a BUNCH of silicone built up for making a big flame(s) for under the cauldron. Incorporate smaller logs and twigs in with it. Hmmmm...maybe I have another project for this weekend.


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Aug 27, 2005)

Very nice 
great idea for a redo


----------



## KimilyTheStrange (Aug 14, 2008)

Here are the finished candles. I only used 5 feet of PVC and then used couplings for the others. I plan on making many many more... as soon as my hand stops cramping from holding the hot melt glue gun!!


----------



## cylonfrogqueen (Feb 13, 2008)

Oh now that is way cool. Hubby and I saw the PVC candles that were posted with the gargoyles. Very cute. But hubby said to me today, that he thought grouping them
would be very effective. Can't wait until he sees this. Yes. This is wicked. Love you how to.
BUT DAMN YOU , KimilyTheStrange, you have just added another project !!!!! BTW- love the photography and background. Very spooky looking.. Made me want to buy them if they were for sale. LOL !


----------



## KimilyTheStrange (Aug 14, 2008)

Heh... I was cussing when I saw the PVC candle how to as well!! I went straight to the store and bought PVC and tealights.

That background just happens to be my drafting table. I didn't even realize the look until you said something... I see that stuff everyday and didn't even think about it, heh!

I plan on doing many more and have them all over the cemetery. I have to figure out how to not have the flood lights drown out the candle light.


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

Wow, great addition to the candles. I'm going to do this project too but I can't find white glue sticks. Is that what you are using? If so, where do you get it for the candle drips on the side?


----------



## KimilyTheStrange (Aug 14, 2008)

Its actually clear glue sticks then you spray paint over everything. I was going to do some burgandy candles but wasn't sure if they would just get lost in the darkness of the cemetary, so stuck with an off-white'ish.


----------



## Rikki (Aug 14, 2006)

Kimily, here are pictures of the candles in Skull & Bones cemetery (this was the inspiration for mine and Jimmy's candles). His floods don't seem to overpower them, especially not the blue.


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

Thanks! One less thing to get 'cause I have plenty of clear glue sticks.


----------



## KimilyTheStrange (Aug 14, 2008)

Rikki - Thanks for the photos... I can see that if I do it right and angle it correctly it will work. Awesome!

Terra - You are welcome!! It took me a lot of glue sticks. I built them up quite a bit. You can cheat by adding some of the spray foam around the edge... you can always trim it down when its dry if it expanded to much. I should have done this more to save my hand from the glue gun!!


----------



## Dark Star (Sep 24, 2007)

Looks like there is going to be alot of candles this year, my haunt included. They all look awesome. 

Does it look like Skull and Bone is using a actual flicker bulb?


----------



## KimilyTheStrange (Aug 14, 2008)

Its really hard to tell. Every picture I took with mine they all look non-flickering. If I can figure out my camera I will see if I can get video.

Candles add so much to the scene and I love the look that Skull and Bone has achieved.


----------



## lancekik (Sep 29, 2006)

hi
does any one know how long those t-lights last.. i wantto know if I have to but twice as many to replace them all after a few hrs
thanks
lance


----------



## Finn (Aug 2, 2008)

lancekik said:


> hi
> does any one know how long those t-lights last.. i wantto know if I have to but twice as many to replace them all after a few hrs
> thanks
> lance



My cheap ones from the 99 cent store say the batteries will last 60 hours.
I guess we'll see.

Finn


----------



## DaveintheGrave (Feb 12, 2004)

Would this work as good without breaking off the old plastic flame and just adding silicone to it?
Great pics!!


----------



## KimilyTheStrange (Aug 14, 2008)

Dave, I tried it that way but it seemed to dull the light. I wanted them brighter, and more realistic, thats why I took them off. But you could leave it on if the brightness isn't an issue.


----------



## Cassie7 (Sep 5, 2007)

That looks really good! I'm gonna have to give that a try.


----------



## TNBrad (Sep 12, 2007)

Hi I found a set of LED candles about 4-5" tall with a flicker circuit and a micro pump if needed for only $5. at the Wal-Greens stores
08-16-08_1158.jpg - Image - Photobucket - Video and Image Hosting

08-16-08_1159.jpg - Image - Photobucket - Video and Image Hosting

I also have pictures of this as I take it apart for my gate project (skeleton column topers lighting)


----------



## Gothikren (Aug 17, 2008)

I love the way the tips look very nice and realistic for outside use. I will definatly be trying this. Thnx for the great idea.


----------



## thud (Jan 22, 2008)

Are there any safety issues that could result from replacing the plastic tip with silicone that is covering the bulb entirely?

*thud*


----------



## Spats (Sep 21, 2006)

Also, does this silicone handmade tip make the LED brighter? Do you get a stronger light from it?


----------



## SkullAndBone (Aug 18, 2005)

Great looking Candles Kimily!!
It's fun to see them catch on with everyone.

I used the stock LED flicker tea lights from the dollar store. 
For us the brightness of the light is pretty much perfect. They are not too bright, but bright enough to look convincing. 

Rob


----------



## KimilyTheStrange (Aug 14, 2008)

Thanks for the kudo's guys.
TNBrad - I actually had the same idea and my pops and I plan on making some out 1/2" PVC, when I get to it I will post some pics.

Thud - I do not believe there are any safety issues. The LED's do not heat up enough to cause problems and by completely covering the bulb and opening it actually makes them more waterproof/resistant.

Spats - Actually it does make them brighter and one of the reasons I removed the old fake flame entirely instead of just adding silicone to it.

Skull and Bone - I wish we had dollar stores here!! Heh!


----------



## thud (Jan 22, 2008)

KimilyTheStrange said:


> Thud - I do not believe there are any safety issues. The LED's do not heat up enough to cause problems and by completely covering the bulb and opening it actually makes them more waterproof/resistant.


Splendid. Thanks for getting back to me on this. I guess if you haven't razed your house yet, then they are safe enough. *heh*

*thud*


----------



## The Real Joker (Sep 8, 2008)

wow. cool idea.
so glad I joined this site.
Now, I'm always smiling


----------



## Creepycanmore (May 28, 2007)

Damn, I'll have to start these tomorrow. Thanks for the tips (pun intended).


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

cool makeover


----------



## Dark Star (Sep 24, 2007)

SkullAndBone said:


> Great looking Candles Kimily!!
> It's fun to see them catch on with everyone.
> 
> I used the stock LED flicker tea lights from the dollar store.
> ...


Did you ever think you would be such inspiration to so many?


----------



## LT Scare (May 21, 2008)

Very nice!!


----------



## SpookySteve (Aug 15, 2008)

Thanks for the tut, gave me another project for this years list.


----------



## KimilyTheStrange (Aug 14, 2008)

Spooky Steve - Your Candelabra idea, from the PVC Candle post, actually gave me an idea. I think I will wire it though instead of using the batteries powered lights. 

Thanks everyone for the kujo's


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 9, 2008)

I've want to do the candle idea for awhile but the dollar stores and such are about 90 miles away and when I do get by there they don't have anything like a tea light or flicker light so..is there anyplace online I could buy some without paying five bucks a piece?


----------



## LT Scare (May 21, 2008)

KimilyTheStrange said:


> Spooky Steve - Your Candelabra idea, from the PVC Candle post, actually gave me an idea. I think I will wire it though instead of using the batteries powered lights.
> 
> Thanks everyone for the kujo's


That's a pretty good economic idea if you can find a string of flicker lights. I bought some at Target last year but didn't have time to use them as intended. I think you just changed my intentions.


----------



## KY_haunter (Jun 24, 2009)

lancekik said:


> hi
> does any one know how long those t-lights last.. i wantto know if I have to but twice as many to replace them all after a few hrs
> thanks
> lance


I have used the ones I bought at dollar tree for three years now. Two of them to a package for $1.00. We have run 6 days per year total for the last 3 years.

I think I have been lucky though with all of mine.


----------



## SkellyCat (Oct 30, 2008)

Kimily- I loved your tutorial on these flicker candles. 
You mentioned (last year) that you might make them larger to go under a cauldren...I was wondering if you ever did that? 
Sounds like a great idea.


----------



## zleviticus (Sep 11, 2009)

??? everyone seems to be using glue gun to make the candles. What about using something like paintable caulk. To me it would seem easier to apply (less hand cramping) and cheaper than a ton of glue sticks? Maybe?


----------



## KimilyTheStrange (Aug 14, 2008)

SkellyCat... you know... I forgot all about it!! You just reminded me though... I have got to fix the flames under the cauldron!! 
When Mauly is finished, I'm done with the larger props, so I will start on the little details again.

Zleviticus - I don't think the caulk would set up fast enough and would be too thick to get that drippy look. I could be totally wrong though. The hand cramps are a pain in the.... hand though. 
Give it a try and let us know how well it works.


----------



## BevAnn (Aug 7, 2007)

ooh, I was a cusssssing the other night!! LOL

I was so excited to attempt this - and I get the first one, and put the hot glue around the led light....use a small nail to "pull up" the whisps of "flame" and the first try, I of course get the loooonnngg thread of hot glue webbing crap!! I tried it again, and again, as I'd pull it up..and be ready to disconnect the nail from the glue, it drag out the glue even further!! LOL I was so mad - I was like how the hell are they doing this so neatly?!?!? *sigh*

So, I have one LED tea light with a glob of hot glue on it now. And 8 LED's with nothing...I threw the original plastic "flames" out, when I took them off. oopps! Guess I shouldn't have done that! LOL

oh well, I guess this one just takes practice.


----------



## KimilyTheStrange (Aug 14, 2008)

BevAnn - I didn't use hot glue, I used Clear Silicone. I think Hot Glue will setup way to fast to be able to work it enough for the tips. 
Try the Silicone... you will see there is a huge difference.


----------



## BevAnn (Aug 7, 2007)

ok, guess I will. Thanks!


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Cool redo and excellent job on the candles! 

Lizzy


----------



## drzeus (Sep 11, 2010)

KimilyTheStrange said:


> Spooky Steve - Your Candelabra idea, from the PVC Candle post, actually gave me an idea. I think I will wire it though instead of using the batteries powered lights.
> 
> Thanks everyone for the kujo's


Hey Kimilythe strange, Great tutorial.
This additional concept (quoted above) sounds even better.
I dispise all the batteries I must test and replace each year for my haunt.
Were you intending on running several candles off of, say 2-4 AA or D cells?
If so have you tried it? That would help immensely with setup (The same set of batts would last acoupla years at least).

Thanx and keep the great ideas comin'!


----------



## JustJ (Oct 4, 2010)

I love that! Really simple tutorial and it adds impact. It is always the small details that get me and I am sooooo gonna have to copy this


----------



## Zombiegirl1 (Oct 22, 2007)

Tried this & its fantastic~~~~. (jumps up/down!) Lov, lov the look of this!!! Found out after buying silicone at Home haunters, it says takes 7-14days to dry. Well no way! Went back & found tube of same clear caulk for bathrooms that dries in 3hrs. It comes in nice tube so dont need caulk gun/extra wire to make flames. End of tube is pointed/just cut tip off & squeeze caulk. No mess. Easy to use. Same price as other tube, 3 dollars & change. I tried it & it works perfect for making flames. Think it was Dap. It was in next sectn over from where ur caulk was. About 5ft away, same side isle. 

Really like the double/triple wind blown flame look. Think that is sooo pretty/realistic. I kept getting a D-Q dairy queen thing happening on the tip of my flame points as I tried to make several 'wispy points'. So I held t-lite uspide down & swirled caulk on it by squeezing tube. Got the exact look I liked, but noticed perfect wispy ends would droop over & do the D-Q thing again even after blowing on it a min/so. So If I turned candles on their sides to dry, it kept the ends from falling over on itself. Got wispy edges to dry exact way I wanted. Also there is a great deal of play time/wipe time if you mess up/not happy w/look of caulk. Wipes off w/paper towel. 

Found out cant make the flames 2 tall bc it dims t-lite and makes it too dark Caulking also works better when t-lite is upside down when u swirl on caulk. I also turned lights on while working to see finished look. Love the look thank you Kimily for sharing this! This is fantastic!
Also found out after eating some candy corn & drip glue on candles, my hand shook pretty bad. My hand never shakes, so I guess I need to lay off candy. Anyway, dripped the glue UP the sides of the candle & not down like normal. Bc my hand was shaking & tired from gluing; I made really bad squiggly lines. I connected it to the drips I already made from the top. Looks much more creepy w/squiggly drips down sides helps w/overall look of candles. Didnt care for just str8 drips made from dripping glue down from the top of candle. They were 2 str8, looked ok -not great. Now my candles really look creepy. Im also going to brush on some darker paint in drips/wipe off for a tonal look that emphasizes drips. Cant wait to do more candles they are so great/addictive lol.


----------



## LT Scare (May 21, 2008)

Sounds cool Zombiegirl1. Can you post some pics of your results?


----------

